# Dedennes Gallery☆Feel free to critique [large images!!]



## dedenne (Sep 13, 2017)

hey im dedenne and i draw sometimes
i'll revamp this thread someday today just isnt that day

my instagram!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 13, 2017)

I was bored.


Of homework


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Yay! I draw digitally now 

This is a rough sketch I did. Took about 2 seconds.

First digital piece


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2017)

cute!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> cute!



Ty
^^


----------



## dedenne (Sep 18, 2017)

Continuation


- - - Post Merge - - -

Another sketch


----------



## dedenne (Sep 19, 2017)

Done^^
View attachment 208053
Kinda messy


----------



## dedenne (Sep 20, 2017)

Very messy.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

Somehow reminded me of this .... xD


----------



## dedenne (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol,that is actually hilarious.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 22, 2017)

Sketch of this thing for bonucci


----------



## dedenne (Sep 23, 2017)

Sometimes I swear the initial sketch is better.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Sometimes I swear the initial sketch is better.
> View attachment 208196



Haha, I know that feeling.
Everytime I am proud of a sketch I somehow ruin it by coloring it xD
But I like your drawing, just the face remembered me of *that* (don't take it in a bad way q.q)


----------



## dedenne (Sep 23, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Haha, I know that feeling.
> Everytime I am proud of a sketch I somehow ruin it by coloring it xD
> But I like your drawing, just the face remembered me of *that* (don't take it in a bad way q.q)



Haha, I can't draw faces, AT ALL!!! Need practice


----------



## dedenne (Sep 23, 2017)

Start of a thingy for Zaari


----------



## dedenne (Sep 24, 2017)

Ugh I feel like trash rn.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 30, 2017)

Freebie for MayorBailey

Commission for 5cm/s


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Commission For Zeppeli


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

I decided to use the cover of style boutique/Style savvy as a base thingy, and I'm quite proud of it.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

Ooooookkkkiiiii 
Here are some pixels



And I have no idea how I drew this.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

Mk now I realise one of her feet is sideways but I don't rlly care o well.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

Ok if you will listen to art advice from me I will draw you a Dedenne eating food item of your choice? XD


----------



## dedenne (Oct 20, 2017)

Issi said:


> Ok if you will listen to art advice from me I will draw you a Dedenne eating food item of your choice? XD



Fair enough xD
A Dedenne eating a pok?puff.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Fair enough xD
> A Dedenne eating a pok?puff.



Okay XD I'll draw it soon lol

So, first, start with the head. Draw a nice circle, then sketch in more of a shape afterwards. More pointy chin ect. Add ears. Then draw the neck. Then two shoulders, make sure they have enough of a shape to them.

I should stop and just do some examples for you soon


----------



## dedenne (Oct 20, 2017)

Issi said:


> Okay XD I'll draw it soon lol
> 
> So, first, start with the head. Draw a nice circle, then sketch in more of a shape afterwards. More pointy chin ect. Add ears. Then draw the neck. Then two shoulders, make sure they have enough of a shape to them. Then for the body if drawing a female make sure it curves out and then in and then out. I'm pretty sure you know that though
> 
> I should stop and just do some examples for you soon



Nice I like advice  also don't rush it xD


----------



## ujenny (Oct 23, 2017)

so cute !! :3


----------



## dedenne (Oct 23, 2017)

Jente said:


> so cute !! :3



Ty <3


----------



## dedenne (Oct 24, 2017)

Meanwhile, whilst this lunatic has requests to complete, she draws an alolan marowak .

Now gone over it in ink.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

That looks really good!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 24, 2017)

Issi said:


> That looks really good!



Thanks! 
Currently colouring, hopefully will be done by the end of the day


----------



## dedenne (Oct 24, 2017)

Allllll done


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

Freebie for Pearls


----------



## dedenne (Oct 28, 2017)

Entry for a contest


----------



## dedenne (Oct 28, 2017)

Freebie for nameiico


----------



## dedenne (Oct 29, 2017)

*spooky* witch thingy


----------



## dedenne (Nov 2, 2017)

Why am I always the one ill???? :/


----------



## dedenne (Nov 4, 2017)

Lil' commission for Mayor Rose


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Freeb for Issi


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Double post \<|●|>/


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

I think i died a little when the XYZ anime ended *sobs*


Please ignore the extra long arm, this is my first time trying an *anime* style<3
Also this is the time when you forget to write your siggy so you need to watermark it.
This is also when you forget to date your work, might do that now.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> View attachment 210329
> Freebie for nameiico



Oooh, I think that's my favourite here :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd recommend watching some videos on drawing. Since I'm a visual learner they really helped me figure out how to draw faces and such.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oooh, I think that's my favourite here :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'd recommend watching some videos on drawing. Since I'm a visual learner they really helped me figure out how to draw faces and such.



Aha ty! I'm really happy with this one as well!!!

Yeah, I did try! I'm actually better with looking at examples just in pictures, but I do watch videos from time to time


----------



## dedenne (Nov 7, 2017)

I *kinda* cleaned up op idk and idrc xD. Anyway, I am taking 5 requests. Have fun y'all ^^


----------



## dedenne (Nov 13, 2017)

No longer taking requests, got some on a different site.
ANYWAYS I dunno how to post every Sunday but o well

Also done some pixels?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

Decided to post a wip


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

More wip


----------



## dedenne (Nov 24, 2017)

Too many doodles no phone storage


Freeb  for Bunnila:3


----------



## dedenne (Nov 24, 2017)

Freeb for Hephsin-Latte c:


----------



## dedenne (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm really happy with this pssst I traced my own art.


But I did it on my phone so ye. Also I dont have a tablet pen thing.

And that's tiny oops one sec loool.

Oh you know what nvm


----------



## dedenne (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## dedenne (Nov 26, 2017)

I like this lol


----------



## dedenne (Nov 26, 2017)

I made myself a stylus and I am proud.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, it's a pixel


----------



## dedenne (Dec 13, 2017)

Drew this at school, and lost my black pen and someone has my glue. That was unimportant but oh well.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 16, 2017)

OKAY so i downloaded fire alpaca and

ta-da
price check? 
things to consider: I DONT EVEN DRAW WITH A MOUSE NOR A TABLET! I USED THOSE LAPTOP thingys um
This was just an experiment
i copy my traditional

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yh it took ages as well. like my fire alpaca watermark? lmao


----------



## dedenne (Dec 16, 2017)

There's this app which gives you a quest per day.
Today I had to draw something with these key words: old woman, baroque and demon.
Behold:

One of my ancestors. Jk jk


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 16, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> There's this app which gives you a quest per day.
> Today I had to draw something with these key words: old woman, baroque and demon.
> Behold:
> View attachment 212656
> One of my ancestors. Jk jk



haha, very nice!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 17, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> haha, very nice!



Ty!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 17, 2017)

Spoiler: open for HUGEish  picture


----------



## dedenne (Dec 17, 2017)

kk gonna go study


----------



## dedenne (Dec 21, 2017)

i am reaaaaaalllllylylyy proud of this omg


----------



## dedenne (Dec 21, 2017)

Quick sketch of N I only uploaded this so I can download on my laptop.
I mean I could use imgur. 
Oops.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 21, 2017)

you can tell where i just gave up lmao


----------



## Milleram (Dec 22, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> you can tell where i just gave up lmao
> View attachment 212872



Aw, he looks really cute! ^_^


----------



## dedenne (Dec 22, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Aw, he looks really cute! ^_^



Aaa ty ^-^


----------



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

This was just a raaaandom doodle


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

Art summary! Geez I've improved


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 29, 2017)

stick figures to chibis

you've come a long way (can't way to see more improvement!)


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> stick figures to chibis
> 
> you've come a long way (can't way to see more improvement!)



Ikr!
Thanks so much!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 2, 2018)

Commision for EvieEvening23


----------



## dedenne (Jan 3, 2018)

Imgur has decided to fail me so posting this here. Wip for Chele.


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

Freeb for Pearls! Very happy with this


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> View attachment 213419
> Freeb for Pearls! Very happy with this



that looks super well done!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

EvieEvening23 said:


> that looks super well done!



Thanks <3


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

how do you draw fur?

also does anybody know fur brushes for firealpaca?


----------



## K_S (Jan 6, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> how do you draw fur?
> 
> also does anybody know fur brushes for firealpaca?



Your best bet would be to google firealpaca brushes, that's how I got most of mine even though I mostly use specific brushes, I'm sure you'd be able to find one easily if you searched "Fur brushes firealpaca", as for drawing fur, I can't help there since I've never drawn fur myself


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

K_S said:


> Your best bet would be to google firealpaca brushes, that's how I got most of mine even though I mostly use specific brushes, I'm sure you'd be able to find one easily if you searched "Fur brushes firealpaca", as for drawing fur, I can't help there since I've never drawn fur myself



Funnily enough, I did do that lol.
The ones I tried didn't work, or just weren't...fur lol


----------



## dedenne (Jan 7, 2018)

Played the demo of Octopath Traveller and decided to draw a simplified version of Primrose!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 7, 2018)

ugh just realised on Primrose i put 2017 LMAO



hmmm might start selling chibis like these (digital)


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey, if ya r running low on ideas and have free time, draw Pietro. Just a suggestion, you don't have to do it.


----------



## Chele (Jan 9, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> Imgur has decided to fail me so posting this here. Wip for Chele.
> View attachment 213265



OH MY GOD IT LOOKS ADORABLE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HELP ME I CANT STOP LOOKING AT ITS BEAUTIFUL FACE IM IN LOOVVVEEE

can’t wait to see it finished! :3


----------



## dedenne (Jan 9, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Hey, if ya r running low on ideas and have free time, draw Pietro. Just a suggestion, you don't have to do it.


Thanks for the suggestion :3 I might get round to it!


Chele said:


> OH MY GOD IT LOOKS ADORABLE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> HELP ME I CANT STOP LOOKING AT ITS BEAUTIFUL FACE IM IN LOOVVVEEE
> 
> can’t wait to see it finished! :3



Aaa glad you like it so far!!!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 13, 2018)

I've been playing botw too much h e l p m e


----------



## ujenny (Jan 16, 2018)

your art is so cute!!  	(*≧ω≦*)


----------



## dedenne (Jan 16, 2018)

Jente said:


> your art is so cute!!  	(*≧ω≦*)



Aaaa thank you ^^


----------



## Milleram (Jan 17, 2018)

Cute BotW sketches! c: I'm so addicted to that game right now as well, lol. I'd like to draw either Link or Prince Sidon one day. Maybe when I'm finished my DA commissions. c;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jan 17, 2018)

AHHH I miss botw and your drawings make me nostalgic
is he thinking about meat? 
keep up drawing!!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 17, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> Cute BotW sketches! c: I'm so addicted to that game right now as well, lol. I'd like to draw either Link or Prince Sidon one day. Maybe when I'm finished my DA commissions. c;


Thank you! Same lol, so fun! 
All the characters are so fun to draw xD


Yonkorin said:


> AHHH I miss botw and your drawings make me nostalgic
> is he thinking about meat?
> keep up drawing!!


Yup lol 
Thank you c:


----------



## dedenne (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's me during wood tech today lol


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

Drawing on a phone with a finger ain't impossible lol


----------



## dedenne (Jan 27, 2018)

Well this was fun 2 draw lol


----------



## dedenne (Feb 7, 2018)

And here's a wip yee you can't really see the tree but there's is a tree xD


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2018)

Trying a new style that a really like 

Freeb for Hephsin-Latte


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Feb 17, 2018)

I see you're getting into expressions, very nice work!


----------



## Plumb3r (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi! Your drawings look really nice and would like to ask if it’s okay if I could have a freebie of my Miitopia character? Here’s a reference of him. . .


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

EvieEvening23 said:


> I see you're getting into expressions, very nice work!


Thanks!  I've tried to vary the expressions instead of them all being neutral!


Plumb3r said:


> Hi! Your drawings look really nice and would like to ask if it’s okay if I could have a freebie of my Miitopia character? Here’s a reference of him. View attachment 214450. View attachment 214451. View attachment 214452



Thanks for the suggestion, I'll get round to it e v e n t u a l l y lol


----------



## dedenne (Feb 24, 2018)

My digital art is getting better I guess


----------



## dedenne (Mar 18, 2018)

hmmmm


----------



## dedenne (Mar 18, 2018)

ud6es78sisrskkipdipci I forgot to colour something


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 18, 2018)

you're improving so much !!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 18, 2018)

carissa.caitlin said:


> you're improving so much !!



thank you!!!!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 19, 2018)

duck


----------



## dedenne (Mar 19, 2018)

View attachment 215313
duck


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2018)

ifyidxudS5idwzt

;;


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 23, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> View attachment 215313
> duck



hi ummmm can I smother this duck with love and appreciation


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> hi ummmm can I smother this duck with love and appreciation



sure lmao! the duck deserves it all!

ty<3


----------



## dedenne (Apr 1, 2018)

freeb for mayor Mae:3



- - - Post Merge - - -

freeb for mayor Mae:3



- - - Post Merge - - -

d id that seriously post twice smh


----------



## Histeland85 (Apr 2, 2018)

dont worry its okay you did great just continue doing it


----------



## dedenne (Apr 2, 2018)

Histeland85 said:


> dont worry its okay you did great just continue doing it



I'm confused but thanks?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 27, 2018)

oof havent drawn in ages and i think i forgot lol


----------



## dedenne (May 4, 2018)

panda person inspired by my friends pencil case lol


a doodle at school that took 5 seconds lol


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 6, 2018)

so cute!!! <3


----------



## dedenne (May 6, 2018)

~Mae~ said:


> so cute!!! <3



thank youuu!


----------



## Milleram (May 6, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> View attachment 216493
> panda person inspired by my friends pencil case lol
> 
> View attachment 216494
> a doodle at school that took 5 seconds lol



Aw, that panda girl looks so cute! <3


----------



## dedenne (May 6, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> Aw, that panda girl looks so cute! <3



thank you! ;v;


----------



## dedenne (May 7, 2018)

went to apple store today and drew this on procreate 

inspired by my stepsister taking 4 balloons home from a disco and covering herself with them xD


----------



## StrayBluet (May 9, 2018)

wow just going from the first page to the twelfth, you've improved so much!


----------



## matt (May 9, 2018)

Great artwork


----------



## dedenne (May 9, 2018)

ZeldaJune said:


> wow just going from the first page to the twelfth, you've improved so much!





matt said:


> Great artwork



thank you both! ^_^


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

meh


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

for nelly, on cs


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

I 
commission for belle chan <3 idk why tbt makes it so small D: so heres the full version https://i.imgur.com/FEeJWhD.png


----------



## dedenne (May 26, 2018)

a drawing of chapsticks ADORABLE guinea pigs

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY IS IT NOT APPEARING TRANSPARENT HELP


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

It is transparent. The background of the forum is just the same color than the cup on your drawing!
Cute drawing btw ^-^


----------



## dedenne (May 26, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


> It is transparent. The background of the forum is just the same color than the cup on your drawing!
> Cute drawing btw ^-^



oh right. i feel dumb now lol

ty ^^


----------



## dedenne (May 29, 2018)

coloured this with nail varnish lol ops


----------



## Lemonsky (May 29, 2018)

I really like the flower effect on the newest drawing! Makes it look extra cute.


----------



## dedenne (May 29, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I really like the flower effect on the newest drawing! Makes it look extra cute.



thank you!


----------



## dedenne (Jun 11, 2018)

a request from an irl friend- this took forever i swear

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and its sideways


----------



## dedenne (Jun 24, 2018)

testing a few stuffs

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOD thats big //apologises


----------



## thatonemayor (Jun 28, 2018)

I literally went through all of the pages and it’s so interesting to see how you’ve progressed!

A few notes/general thoughts (forgive me, I’m an art teacher, so…bear with me): 

* *Love* that you’re experimenting with different mediums and methods. Always worth it as an artist, because sometimes you just have to keep playing around with a medium until you “get it”. I had to sit down over the course of a summer just to understand how to do watercolor, and now I love it. 

* You seem to really like drawing human figures, I envy you that. I am not amazing at humans. 

* I like that you’re working hard on posing figures, and trying to figure out how bodies move and work. And you’re experimenting with shadows and shading too! Woop! 

* I saw you’re using Fire Alpaca. Do you have any other methods of doing digital art? Just curious. :O 

* Just FYI, *eraser pencils* exist, if you ever need like, to erase really small details in your graphite stuff. You can get eraser pencils from Hobby Lobby for less than 8 bucks. They save my life more often than not. 

*A few things you may just want to try experimenting with (just suggestions, may be fun to try): *

- Sketch out your characters in graphite (pencil), then use watercolor (I suggest PRANG if you want a good but cheap brand) to go over it, then go over your graphite lines with pen. It may give you a soft and yet illustrative look that may add to the cuteness.  

- When using colored pencil, you can blend two colors into each other in different ways. There’s blending pencils and solvents if you’re a bit unsure of your skills. You can also cross hatch or hatch colors into each other to help blend, layer colors over each other, or if you just want to smooth out one color, you can go over it with a white colored pencil to smooth it out and help blend. Blending helps smooth the color, ease transitions between colors, and can remove some of the pesky pencil “marks” that appear.  [You may already know this, but perhaps you may not. ;D] 

- You may want to keep experimenting with drawing animals, and other subjects that are not humans. I think it not only gives you a break from your normal style, and forces you to experiment and challenge yourself, but you gain confidence as an artist when you go outside your “comfort zone”, so to speak. 

- Don’t be afraid to try new styles! I love your most recent picture because you went for more realism than your previous work. Don’t get me wrong, cartoon/anime style is great, but being able to switch up your style and be versatile can really help you! Not only can it help you not get bored or art blocked, but it can help you develop skill further.  

Overall, lots of improvement, and I’m insanely proud you’re able to draw as well as you can now. When I was that young, I did not draw remotely that well, so you’re ahead of where I was at that age.

Keep it up!


----------



## dedenne (Jun 28, 2018)

SUNNY thank you so much, this was really useful <3
For digital art i mainly use firealpaca and medibang cos im a poor soul lol, but im hoping to get and iPad soon so i can use procreate.
YES i actually recently got those and theyre super usefullol i always found myself not being able to rub out small details.
thank you again!!


----------



## thatonemayor (Jun 28, 2018)

SWEET. If you do end up getting an Ipad lemme know and I'll find a way to share some of my favorite procreate brushes with ya.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 30, 2018)

OK so i made this at school ages ago and was never bothered to upload it lol


Spoiler: it kinda looks like a cow







- - - Post Merge - - -

its also sideways cos thats how life is now


----------



## dedenne (Jul 21, 2018)

this looked much better in my mind tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -


this looked much better in my mind tbh


----------



## dedenne (Aug 4, 2018)

honestly these are fun to do and quite easy so might start selling icons idk probably no one is interested. 

also ive drawn a lot more than what is in this thread i just cba


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 5, 2018)

you've been improving well since i lasted checked here!! 
if u need any advice feel free to ask uwu


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi! As thatonemayor mentioned, I've noticed you draw a lot of people! A tip I have for faces and like face shapes, is that faces tend to be kind of bean shaped (?). I'm not sure if you're going for "realistic" or "somewhat realistic" haha, but it could give some more dimension to your faces, as opposed to being kind of flat c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here’s the bean shape I was talking about :B

Here’s the whole (unfinished) pic, but the first one I think is easier to see the shape :33


- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops the second one is sideways <.>


----------



## dedenne (Aug 5, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> you've been improving well since i lasted checked here!!
> if u need any advice feel free to ask uwu


thank you, i try! how do you do your shading/highlights? it always looks so perfect!


Loubelle said:


> Hi! As thatonemayor mentioned, I've noticed you draw a lot of people! A tip I have for faces and like face shapes, is that faces tend to be kind of bean shaped (?). I'm not sure if you're going for "realistic" or "somewhat realistic" haha, but it could give some more dimension to your faces, as opposed to being kind of flat c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


im trying to go for realism but its more semi realism? lol idk but i will try to keep that in mind


----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2018)

welcome to Mini Burts Of Motivation(tm)


----------



## Antonio (Aug 6, 2018)

can you draw me a unicorn riding a man?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2018)

Antonio said:


> can you draw me a unicorn riding a man?



that is far beyond my skills and is terrifying so no sry


----------



## Fantasia (Aug 7, 2018)

Antonio said:


> can you draw me a unicorn riding a man?



Challenge accepted :'D


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> that is far beyond my skills and is terrifying so no sry


I'm used to rejection but damn, this hurts.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2018)

if anyone could give tips on watercolour thatd be great


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 16, 2018)

beautious.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 3, 2018)

hi i barely come here now so uh follow my art insta (dedemauraa) anyway for now heres my latest piece of garbage


- - - Post Merge - - -

hi i barely come here now so uh follow my art insta (dedemauraa) anyway for now heres my latest piece of garbage


----------



## dedenne (Nov 24, 2018)

Spoiler: youtube helped with this lol


----------



## Seroja (Dec 3, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> Spoiler: youtube helped with this lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221925



those are really good dedenne! keep it up!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2018)

Seroja said:


> those are really good dedenne! keep it up!



thank you seroja 

--

heres something i did yesterday : D


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> thank you seroja
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Ah that's a really cute drawing! Polar bears are one of my favorite animals.


----------



## Mioboi (Dec 12, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> thank you seroja
> 
> --
> 
> ...



this is cute! gets me in the holiday mood )


----------



## dedenne (Jan 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah that's a really cute drawing! Polar bears are one of my favorite animals.





Mioboi said:


> this is cute! gets me in the holiday mood )



thank u both!


Spoiler: recent art









- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Ah that's a really cute drawing! Polar bears are one of my favorite animals.





Mioboi said:


> this is cute! gets me in the holiday mood )



thank u both!


Spoiler: recent art


----------



## ujenny (Jan 2, 2019)

ur artstyle is so pretty, dedenne ! c: and ur really creative to come up with those amazing ideas <3 keep it up  ^^ hehe


----------



## dedenne (Jan 2, 2019)

Jente said:


> ur artstyle is so pretty, dedenne ! c: and ur really creative to come up with those amazing ideas <3 keep it up  ^^ hehe



aha thank you <33


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 2, 2019)

Very nice, Dedenne  ... love the soft colour wash you do and the polar bear is awesome


----------



## runeun (Jan 4, 2019)

ah its a card right? the polar bear sleeping is so cute!! im always so excited when i get handmade cards


----------



## dedenne (Jan 4, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Very nice, Dedenne  ... love the soft colour wash you do and the polar bear is awesome


thank you!!!


runeun said:


> ah its a card right? the polar bear sleeping is so cute!! im always so excited when i get handmade cards



yes it is! thank you c:


----------



## dedenne (Jan 11, 2019)

some sea turt sketches


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 11, 2019)

Are you taking any digital commission?
If so what are the costs?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 11, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> Are you taking any digital commission?
> If so what are the costs?



no, sorry. digital is extremely hard for me and i dont want to be stressing over it. i am taking traditional commissions tho


----------



## dedenne (Jan 15, 2019)

for jiyeoko as an at and a freeb for koopsta


Spoiler: hmm


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2019)

my half of an art trade with stella io



Spoiler: yee


----------



## Chicha (Jan 21, 2019)

I see a lot of improvement so far from your earlier posts! Keep up the good work and keep on drawing! 

Don't stress too much over digital drawing, it takes a while to get into the groove.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2019)

Chicha said:


> I see a lot of improvement so far from your earlier posts! Keep up the good work and keep on drawing!
> 
> Don't stress too much over digital drawing, it takes a while to get into the groove.



thank you : )



Spoiler:  for a draw this in your style on ig







also follow me on instagram please

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chicha said:


> I see a lot of improvement so far from your earlier posts! Keep up the good work and keep on drawing!
> 
> Don't stress too much over digital drawing, it takes a while to get into the groove.



thank you : )



Spoiler:  for a draw this in your style on ig







also follow me on instagram please


----------



## dedenne (Feb 24, 2019)

Spoiler: part of three koroks im drawing for my sig lol


----------



## dedenne (Mar 14, 2019)

Spoiler: i keep forgetting this thread exists


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2019)

Spoiler: trying oil paints






i might redo the op, but honetly i really cant be bothered

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: trying oil paints






i might redo the op, but honetly i really cant be bothered


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 28, 2019)

Woah, I love the improvements especially from your early posts!
I love that you've kept this thread up for such a long time because, I don't know why but seeing the improvements of others motivates me to draw more so thank you for sharing your great art pieces!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 31, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Woah, I love the improvements especially from your early posts!
> I love that you've kept this thread up for such a long time because, I don't know why but seeing the improvements of others motivates me to draw more so thank you for sharing your great art pieces!



thank u! ive always been thinking of starting a new thread but i like having all of it in one place and to see the improvements.

a painting i did for my mum for mothers day


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> View attachment 223184
> View attachment 223185
> some sea turt sketches



Bruh, I love those. Turts!

Also dang nice stuff. And I agree, digital is real hard, like the only thing I can do is like turtle doodles.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Bruh, I love those. Turts!
> 
> Also dang nice stuff. And I agree, digital is real hard, like the only thing I can do is like turtle doodles.



lmao turtle doodles r great tho



Spoiler: random sketches


----------



## dedenne (Apr 26, 2019)

Did a digital version : )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Olof that's small


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 5, 2019)

Wow. This is so inspiring. I got chills down my back scrolling through this, its so beautiful to see how much you?ve improved and how your style has evolved in such a short amount of time. This is my favorite thread I?ve seen on here. My heart has been warmed  keep it up.


----------



## dedenne (May 5, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Wow. This is so inspiring. I got chills down my back scrolling through this, its so beautiful to see how much you’ve improved and how your style has evolved in such a short amount of time. This is my favorite thread I’ve seen on here. My heart has been warmed  keep it up.



AHgwuabwisvwu ur too kind honestly <3 (i was kinda concerned that i gave u chills down ur back LOL) but thank u sm u've made my day


----------



## dedenne (May 14, 2019)

this took me so.long but i love how it came out! for a dtiys on ig


- - - Post Merge - - -

wHHY is it so smAlll

- - - Post Merge - - -





jesus christ


----------



## dedenne (May 25, 2019)

painting the background pretty much killed my paper but i think its ok. the skirt was a lot of fun to draw  : )
side note- the lyrics have nothing to do with the drawing i just had it stuck in my head at the time lmao


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 25, 2019)

Wow these look great I see a lot of improvement! Keep up the good work :^)


----------



## dedenne (Jul 24, 2019)

i havent posted in timeeeeee


----------



## dedenne (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

Omg ur is so kewlllll i luv it! Ik how it feels to not have a drawing quite right! Look at my drawing journal and u wil see! I luv ur art and continue reaching new heights!


----------



## dedenne (Aug 17, 2019)

SherlockLina said:


> Omg ur is so kewlllll i luv it! Ik how it feels to not have a drawing quite right! Look at my drawing journal and u wil see! I luv ur art and continue reaching new heights!



thank u! : D


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

Very nice! Your art has really improved! I really like this one in particular:





maybe it's just me but it has an air of melancholy and it's kinda calming to stare at.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 22, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Very nice! Your art has really improved! I really like this one in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u so much ur too kind aha :"D


----------



## dedenne (Sep 7, 2019)

julis from the asterisk war


----------



## dedenne (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

dedenne said:


> View attachment 230022



this is so good!!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> this is so good!!



thanks!


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

Two years, and you've made MAJOR improvement!! I love your recent work


----------



## dedenne (Mar 22, 2020)

lazyislander said:


> Two years, and you've made MAJOR improvement!! I love your recent work



thank you so much 
this is a stupid self portrait i need to do for my art homework whilst school is cancelled. its the first self portrait ive ever done as i dont rly like drawing myself lol. i decided to do a pic of when my hair was straightened bc doing my natural hair would be a p ain


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2020)

i decided to draw michiru from bna! i love bna sm, its probably my favourite new anime this year ;_____;


----------



## Mariotag (Apr 16, 2020)

Really neat! I was recommended the series to watch. Gonna be a long wait till May 20th.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 24, 2020)

Mariotag said:


> Really neat! I was recommended the series to watch. Gonna be a long wait till May 20th.


thanks, yeah. really hoping it doesnt get delayed : //


----------



## dedenne (Apr 30, 2020)

drew characters from spiderverse, i couldnt fit detective noir so i just gave his hat to peter porker lmfao


----------



## dedenne (Jun 1, 2020)

sometimes i wonder why ive forgotten how to draw but then i remember its bc im only bothered to draw once a month. how interesting.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## nightxshift (Dec 19, 2020)

I love to see how much you improved during these years. Keep it up!!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 31, 2020)

probably gonna watercolour this

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020



nightxshift said:


> I love to see how much you improved during these years. Keep it up!!


aahh thank u!!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 23, 2021)

working on a drawing of diona


----------



## dedenne (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

These our awesome! It's really cool to see how you've improved over time!


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2021)

Toska said:


> These our awesome! It's really cool to see how you've improved over time!


thanks so much <33


----------



## ujenny (Feb 19, 2021)

you improved so much!! keep your good work up!! 
i also liked what you did w the top one, looks like chalk..? anyway it looks so cool ヽ(o＾▽＾o)ノ


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2021)

ujenny said:


> you improved so much!! keep your good work up!!
> i also liked what you did w the top one, looks like chalk..? anyway it looks so cool ヽ(o＾▽＾o)ノ


thank u!! aa i just kinda chose a random brush and went with it lol but im haopy with how it turned out


----------



## dedenne (Mar 4, 2021)




----------

